
Show HN: A Twitter bot that uses computer vision to caption random photos - umpox
https://twitter.com/ImageCaptions
======
hotpockets
People need to be able to tweet a picture at it, and it will reply with a
caption.

------
g3cko_
I want more - I like the mix of pretty accurate and "random" results

~~~
umpox
From now, the bot should post around every 3 hours or so :-)

------
KhayriRRW
This would make for a good IFTTT applet.

~ Khayri R.R. Woulfe

